# Zombie make-up



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

I am planning on being Freddy Krueger for Halloween this year but I am currently overweight. I am on a diet however and trying to lose weight for many reasons. The Freddy costume is one of them, but in the event that I don't lose the weight I want to lose in time for Halloween, I decided I should have a back up costume. I really don't want to disgrace the name of Freddy by dressing as him and being chubby. I don't want people going around, saying to each other when they see me as Freddy, "Wow, Freddy got fat" or something along those lines. Of course, Halloween is seven+ months away so I am hoping I will be skinny enough by then.

If I'm not however, I am thinking about being a zombie instead. The great thing about being a zombie is that anyone of any age, race, gender, height or size can be a Zombie. Wearing a costume is not even required if you don't want. You can just wear your regular clothes.

So does anyone know of a site that sells zombie make-up? I rather wear make-up then a mask and I'd like to wear the Hollywood type of make-up. I have been looking online for some but have found nothing. So any help shall be appreciated. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

http://www.fxwarehouseinc.com/
The owner, Thea, has always done right by me!
I recommend her and her store as highly as I can!

If you have any questions, even if she doesn't sell that particular product, she will do her best to help you.

If you want a real movie make-up, I have to say Skin Illustrator is my favorite. It's an alcohol activated make-up, sort of like painting with water color cakes, but with alcohol so it dries fast and looks great for a long time. It's been used in several films.
The down side is the price, but a little goes a long way...
I have heard that Matthew Mungle is making a very similar product at a lower price, I think Thea carries it. I've heard very good things about it and I'll give it a try when my Skin Illustrators finally run out.

__________________________________

OK, I just checked and she carries several alcohol activated make-ups, at various prices.
If you go this route don't buy the alcohol from her, you can find isopropal alcohol cheaper at a drug store. Just get as high a percentage as you can find, 71% will work, but 90-99% is much better. For clean up you might want to get some Iso-Gel gelled alcohol, it's a little bit easier to use but not necessary.


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 26, 2005)

Zeeboe said:


> ...The great thing about being a zombie is that anyone of any age, race, gender, height or size can be a Zombie. Wearing a costume is not even required if you don't want. You can just wear your regular clothes....


Now, that depends on what sort of zombie you want to be. Do you want to be the sort that was a regular human made instantly into a zombie by some supernatural force or alien infection? Then regular clothes will be appropriate (however, I'd bet that a lot of people will likely accuse you of not putting in the effort of a "real" costume)

I think the more effective zombie costume is the sort of zombie who has been buried for a long time, reanimated, and just freshly clawed its way out of the grave. In this case, the clothes should be extremely dirty, torn and rotted. I seem to remember seeing a thread somewhere about someone who actually buried a set of clothes in their compost heap, and let the worms work on them for several months.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

I see nothing wrong with a chunky Freddy!


----------



## psychoterror (Mar 1, 2006)

Zeeboe if you're interested in doing the molds for gelatin or latex wounds yourself shot me a PM or email and I can tell you how to make the molds for your own wounds. I would also need to know what type of experience you have in this area. 
For distressing the clothes put them outside in moist soil for a few months. You you to check them once in a while to make sure they are not rotting to the point of falling apart. You can also use sanders, rasps and dremel tools to distress clothes.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

My son wanted to be a zombie, so I was happy to oblige..










Another pic:










one more:










You can see, he is chubby too. It doesn't matter, he looked great! I just used a latex makeup prosthetic from spirit Halloween...It was one of those Reel effects vampire ones, but I just used a cadaverous palor for a makeup pallete and added blood..instant zombie! I think the thing cost 12 bucks.


----------



## blackwidow (Jun 13, 2004)

Long_Tom said:


> I seem to remember seeing a thread somewhere about someone who actually buried a set of clothes in their compost heap, and let the worms work on them for several months.



You're probably thinking of Rob's how-to http://skullandbone.com/tutorial_03.htm


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Ya know what - "well-fed" zombies are probably MORE SCAREY than skinny ones!!


----------



## smokeythebear (Apr 11, 2006)

I doubt anyone wants to wear that much rotted clothing ( I might but would be hard to pick up chicks smelling like I died 20 yrs ago).


----------



## Fright Zone (Oct 16, 2005)

I don't have a screengrab handy, but when I video taped our yard haunt last year there were over 100 TOT's, so there was a variety of costumes to make note of. A group of teenage kids were Zombies, but they did it very simple yet effective. They wore blue makeup on their arms, faces and necks. They didn't put it on like you put on white makeup to evenly cover the skin - instead they put it on so some parts of their skin showed through. They may have had some red blood but not much. They wore old t-shirts and jeans. One of them that stood out was a red retro sports type of t-shirt with white stripes and lettering and ripped holes in it. They may have rubbed paint or makeup on the clothes as well I can't remember. They used darker makeup around their eyes. Contrary to what it might sound like they didn't look like Smurfs with all the blue paint/makeup becasue they weren't covered solid in it. It was the blue color that was very effective to look like the walking dead IMHO.


----------

